# Bandsaw Questions



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2019)

I'm in the market for a bandsaw for woodworking projects. My initial need is to turn some logs into planks. Logs are fairly short but have differing diameters. Obviously I need a sufficient width of table and height of blade to feed the wood through. But what else should I need to know about before splashing out on one.


----------



## graham bowers (29 Dec 2019)

I've done a bit of planking with a chainsaw mill and the angle on the cutters is different for cutting along the grain (ripping) to across the grain (crosscutting) and a quick search revealed that there are different blades available for band-saws too.
Other than that, there is plenty to read online.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2019)

Ah - thanks @graham bowers . Should have remembered the blade thing.


----------

